# AMSOIL Coolant Boost Provides Faster Heat



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The only drawback is your engine takes longer to get to full operating temp


I was interested until I read that bit. I'm not sure if that would be the best thing for the Diesel Cruze as it needs to be at full operating temp to perform the regen cycle. It barely got to it last winter during the super cold mornings.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> I was interested until I read that bit. I'm not sure if that would be the best thing for the Diesel Cruze as it needs to be at full operating temp to perform the regen cycle. It barely got to it last winter during the super cold mornings.


I probably wouldn't use it in the diesel as it might take TOO long for it to warm up, plus you don't have that issue with your electric assisted heater.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I probably wouldn't use it in the diesel as it might take TOO long for it to warm up, plus you don't have that issue with your electric assisted heater.


I never actually read into that but my friend always commented how quickly my car warms up compared to his gas Cruze. I guess that is why, haha.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Will try, thanks! 25 degrees is quite a bit!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this similar to Redline Waterwetter?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> Is this similar to Redline Waterwetter?


Sort of, but different. I forget where, but last I heard, it works a bit differently. I'm not all that familiar with how this particular is formulated, only how it works and the results people are getting using it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Given the efficiency improvements it makes me wonder why OEMs don't use it. 

Think about the weight savings of decreasing the radiator and heater core by 10% alone. Nevermind the packaging benefits that would afford.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Given the efficiency improvements it makes me wonder why OEMs don't use it.
> 
> Think about the weight savings of decreasing the radiator and heater core by 10% alone. Nevermind the packaging benefits that would afford.


I would assume it's because it's a product that loses its effectiveness after 30,000 miles or 1 year and needs to be re-applied.


----------

